# Vermeer Baler "Vomits" Hay.



## Good Earth Farms (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a Vermeer 604xl baler that collects hay between the belts and sheet metal on the front of the baler. Doesn't seem to matter if the hay is wet or dry. Have baled at different speeds, with and without the wind guard, and at differing bale densities. None of this seems to help. Put a new set of belts in when I first bought the baler as well. I have to clear the hay out every 5 to 10 bales. See the attached photo. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

We had a 605xl. If I remember there were sort of notches on the outside edge of the two belts that run on the far outside. Was told that those notches had to be there and had to be on the outside to keep hay from building up like that. Check to make sure your belts have those notches and that they are on the outside.

Not sure if that will be your problem as that looks like a pretty extreme case.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear, there's a resident expert on Vermeer balers on this site that'll be along shortly to give you a diagnosis....however, I think this may be the first time a Vermeer baler has had problems, just do me and you a favor....don't mention JD balers, he has a tendency to go off in a tangent......


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm with you Dawg I can't believe a Vermeer baler is malfunctioning. I've stopped JD rd balers from puking dry coastal similar to photo by adding extra bars to each end of starter roll & slowing pto rpm.s down to 450 rpm's.


----------



## hayman1086 (Sep 16, 2012)

as posted above, the notches on the outside of the belts will definitely help. also need to slow ur rpms down and gear up to keep up ur ground speed. there was a slow down kit available for the 500 series xl's to slow the bale speed to reduce buildup. im not sure about the 600 series. the xl's are known for hay buildup but the slower bale speed does help alot. the buildup does not hurt anything until it pushes the belt against the guide and curls it up. then it needs to be cleaned out. certain hay builds up worse than others. when the new belts get slicked up it may help some


----------



## valleyfox170 (Apr 20, 2015)

I have a 554 xl that does the exact same think so its not the 6 series let us know if you figure anything out


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I am not the fore mentioned expert but would include SWMNHAY in that group. To me looks like the scraper knife and or starter wedges may also be involved. Does it start bales well?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I had a 605 xl.It built up sometimes but not like good earth farms describes.It did help to make sure the windrows were boxed shaped to keep bale nice and sq,if the edges of bales were rounded it would build up hay in the belts.Baleing with a dew on it helped also.

Keep edge of the bales full of hay as your Baleing.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Racing rain today forecast is for tomorrow Brome stems not dry this morning. Baling now at dry conditions no dew for leaves and getting it in front not near as bad as your example. What is the moisture content as you bale? Need close to 15% as you can get in my experience


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Are you running the baler when ejecting the bale?,it does help get rid of some chaff.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

swmnhay said:


> I had a 605 xl.It built up sometimes but not like good earth farms describes.It did help to make sure the windrows were boxed shaped to keep bale nice and sq,if the edges of bales were rounded it would build up hay in the belts.Baleing with a dew on it helped also.
> 
> Keep edge of the bales full of hay as your Baleing.


Would belt guidance be an issue? Like pinching between the belts or the outside belt and the sheet metal. I'd be interested in seeing the windrows being baled.


----------



## Good Earth Farms (Jun 24, 2010)

I've been away from the farm today. Really appreciate the great input. I have been baling with this baler for 5 years and have tried the slower pto/faster ground option; no luck, I am OCD about my hay windrows so I know that's not it, and my belts are running true as I can see the guide bars from the tractor seat.

I am quite intrigued about the mention of notches on the outer edges of the outside belts. I bought the baler used so I don't know the origin of the belts, and the belts I put in were from US Baler-belts. Did a few web searches and found more reference to these notches. If anyone can guide me on where to find how to put these in (size, shape, frequency) it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## simangus (May 13, 2012)

I also have a 554xl and it too does the same thing. Seems to bunch up less in longer stemed hay than say short dumpy hay. Also less so in alfalfa.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

My 554XL did that some but not that bad. It would normally unload with the bale. Hay was seldom a problem but corn stalks created an issue. Most of the debris was corn leaves.


----------



## Good Earth Farms (Jun 24, 2010)

Problem Solved! Thanks for all the input. Added a 3/4" x 4" notch to the outside of each outer belt and baled 45 bales without collecting any hay.

Appreciate all the help.


----------



## Cozyacres (Jul 16, 2009)

Good Earth Farms said:


> Problem Solved! Thanks for all the input. Added a 3/4" x 4" notch to the outside of each outer belt and baled 45 bales without collecting any hay.
> 
> Appreciate all the help.


I have the same problem on my 604L, Did you put only one notch on each outer belt, How dose this keep the hay from building up? Could you post a picture of the notch / location. It amazing If this is all it takes to solve the problem it. I've been putting up with it for years!

Thanks


----------



## Good Earth Farms (Jun 24, 2010)

Here is the link to the patent information that I used to decide on the notch size and location:

www.google.com/patents/US5417043

I put one, 3/4" deep x 4" long notch mid-way in the belt on both sides. The notches would grab the hay and throw it out the front of the baler. Worked great.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> Sorry to hear, there's a resident expert on Vermeer balers on this site that'll be along shortly to give you a diagnosis....however, I think this may be the first time a Vermeer baler has had problems, just do me and you a favor....don't mention JD balers, he has a tendency to go off in a tangent......


wow devildawg.. I don't think I have ever seen swmnhay go off on a tangent.... looks like it wasn't the baler it was the after market belts.. besides they are all machines which can shoot craps at anytime.. Red, Green Yellow it doesn't matter


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

FYI swmnhay wasn't the "resident expert" I was referring to.........I've never known swmnhay to go off in a tangent concerning green balers. However, seems I've heard some, shall we say, derogatory, remarks from some members concerning Green balers.....sorry just can't seem to remember who right now.......


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

And I just put 500 wet bales through my JD last week. Local guy that does custom baling put near that through in a day on his old 435 last week too. 12 hours of baling and all baleage. He usually does 250 a day, most days except sundays.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

snowball said:


> devildawg.. they say there are 3 thing that start to go away with age.. Memory is 1... I just can't remember what the other 2 things are  .. And when you say derogatory remarks ... do you mean Like when I post ... JD balers are a Pile of Green Shit... ? cause that's just a fact in my little corner of the world


Lol. You know, it just mighta been you that I was referring to.......how could I ferget........


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I might as well add a little fuel to the fire.

Stopped at Vermeer dealer the other day and seen they took in a 1 yr old JD 4x5 silage baler.They told me the guy trading it in demoed the Vermeer 4x5 silage baler and it had double the capacity of the JD.The Vermeer kicked out a bale every 32 seconds.The guy kept the demo baler hooked up and said take the JD back to town and do the paper work on the trade.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Sounds like a salesman story to me.........but I'm sure it happens, there's a fool born every sec......


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> Sounds like a salesman story to me.........but I'm sure it happens, there's a fool born every sec......


Salesman quote"A lighter built baler is better"


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Supa Dexta said:


> And I just put 500 wet bales through my JD last week. Local guy that does custom baling put near that through in a day on his old 435 last week too. 12 hours of baling and all baleage. He usually does 250 a day, most days except sundays.


There are many days we put 300 wet bales though our balers.. and if we pulled in a customer's hay field with a 20 yr old JD 435 they would ask us to leave.. I started out with a JD 435 back in 1993.. I Know they will not bale wet hay or make a tight enough bale by today's standards and the twine or the net wrap metering is poor ' basically a power steering pump off a gm pickup truck.. that changes the amount of net? / twine as the oil gets warmed up.. Basically guess & go... that wouldn't work here today in 7/13/15 they would laugh me off the farm.. Just remember when you bale wet hay it has to be wrapped and a poorly formed loss bale means it will turn after it's wrapped and there is oxygen in the bale I also could safely say that if the 435 was in the same hay field as my 604M there would be a difference of at least 200 lbs per bale... and not in favor of the Deere either.. do the math on that after 300 bales and see what the difference is @ 10.00 a bale.. here a close number 400. per 300 bales that weigh 1500 lbs.. I know what the difference is between a 469 and a 604M.. again it's a little better than 100 lb in favor of the Vermeer so that is 200. per 300 bales... Now after those number I guess I should go buy a deere.. more cash flow......... NAAAAAA.. it's not worth the headaches or the loss of good customers


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol, he's got a point Sno..... how the hell did you git so luckie!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Musta been a Doctor, or a lawyer or, god forbid, a senators son.....that nite


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

snowball said:


> Devildawg.. and you wounder why I make remarks about deeroilds  Dawg I'am give'n you a personal invite to SW Wi. got a local airport about 30 miles away I'll pick you up in my Ford pickup you come spend a week with me and snowflake .. I'll get the local deere dealer to bring the baler of your choice and you come bale with our crew.. I'll make a deal with you .. If you can get the deere baler to make as big and tight and nice look'n bale as the NH and Vermeers and the same amount or more at the end of the week.. I will personally post a video on You-Tube about what a liar I 'am and How wrong I've been .. and You can ride with me to the JD dealer and watch me trade for a JD baler.. If I'am right all I ask is you post these simple words......." I NOW KNOW MYSELF THAT SNOWBALL WAS RIGHT ABOUT JD ROUND BALES .. let our customers be the judge. and let the bale count tell the story....you bring a case of fresh peaches I will supply the brats and beer and cheese.. Then at the end of the week just for fun and to show you that we are friends we will drive the 250 miles to Green Bay and throw rocks at the Packers !!  I would make the same offer to TxJim .. but Snowflake is a Texan and I would be outnumbered then .. Not good odds of survival for me


 Snowball, I tell ya what.....if dawg doesn't take you up on that offer I will......actually would like to see a good showdown of round balers since I might be in the market for one soon. Heck I'll come just for the brats and cheese......I can bring the peaches as well. Anywhere I can get some Kringle close to you by any chance?


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> Lol, he's got a point Sno.....  how the hell did you git so luckie!


I don't know how I got so lucky.. I Thank the Good Lord for her every day.. we have been though a hell of alot together..Things alot of people would find unbelievable.. devildawg all I ever have been is just a plain old high school educated farm boy from the midwest no doctor or lawyer or Senator's son either just the adopted child of the hardest working most honest farmer I ever knew.. So I also thank GOD everyday for that gift.. Again I've been very lucky


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

FarmerCline said:


> Snowball, I tell ya what.....if dawg doesn't take you up on that offer I will......actually would like to see a good showdown of round balers since I might be in the market for one soon. Heck I'll come just for the brats and cheese......I can bring the peaches as well. Anywhere I can get some Kringle close to you by any chance?


Your welcome here anytime FC....forgive for ask'n but just what is Kringle ?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

snowball said:


> I don't know how I got so lucky.. I Thank the Good Lord for her every day.. we have been though a hell of alot together..Things alot of people would find unbelievable.. devildawg all I ever have been is just a plain old high school educated farm boy from the midwest no doctor or lawyer or Senator's son either just the adopted child of the hardest working most honest farmer I ever knew.. So I also that GOD everyday for that gift.. Again I've been very lucky


It never ceases to amaze me how lucky hard working individuals are. As well as the opposite....


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kringle


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

snowball said:


> Your welcome here anytime FC....forgive for ask'n but just what is Kringle ?


 Well heck, you being from Wisconsin I figured you would know all about Kringle. Moose has it in the link. One of the best pastries I have ever had.....absolutely delicious. My moms family still lives in Racine Wisconsin and every Christmas they send kringles down here.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Good Earth Farms said:


> Here is the link to the patent information that I used to decide on the notch size and location:
> 
> www.google.com/patents/US5417043
> 
> I put one, 3/4" deep x 4" long notch mid-way in the belt on both sides. The notches would grab the hay and throw it out the front of the baler. Worked great.


Did you opt for the square corner or angle corner notch? Any particular reason one way or the other? Thanks.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

FarmerCline said:


> Well heck, you being from Wisconsin I figured you would know all about Kringle. Moose has it in the link. One of the best pastries I have ever had.....absolutely delicious. My moms family still lives in Racine Wisconsin and every Christmas they send kringles down here.


FC I've only lived in Wi for 3 yrs.. spent the last 20 in Iowa.. the Kringles are about 70 miles from me where we have another farm .. New Glarus Wi. that is a huge Swedish community also the home of the most famous beer in Wi. Spotted Cow.. so I will get you some Kringles


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I know the Mods probably do not like you two so freely butting heads in public. Just from reading past posts I get the notion neither of you are accustomed to being challenged much.

Now and then when something festers about all you can do is upchuck, blow the chunks out your nose and go on with life. Guess we have pretty much reached the upchucking stage.

Sooner of later the forum will return to it's helpful nature. That is why we are here. Not to see who has the smallest wennie.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

No need getting personal guys.Take a chill pill.

We'll have to have a Beer Summit pretty quick.


----------

